# Join the RFRA



## SNAPPER TRAPPER (Oct 3, 2007)

We will be having a membership drive at the West Marine on Davis HWY this Saturday October the 6th from 9o to 12:00 if anyone would like to join the membership is 35.00 per year. Get involved build as many artificial reefs as you desire or just simply support the people who deploy habitat.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I was just checking out your website. Are you guys really advocatingroping off 5 X 5 square mile blocks of public gulf waters for 10 years at a time to grow fish?


----------



## Aufishtic (Oct 2, 2007)

I think it would be awesome to have a area that fish could reproduce with out any pressure on them. Any Federal or State hunting land and some privateland that I have been on haveareas that are restricted just for this purpose. If it works on land I bet it will work in the water. Especially if it is a area that is nothing but sand and it becomes habitat everyone would be a winner.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Are you guys really advocating roping off 5 X 5 square mile blocks of public gulf waters




It would be 2.5mi X 2 to = 5sq mi. The area we "want" to put it on has nothing but sand bottom and close in so that it can be policed.



Your numbers [5 X 5] would = 25sq mi. these a LOT of difference.


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

5 sq miles aint much in the gulf.Doubt anyone would miss it for the period it was closed.Would yall survey the area to verify there were no private reefs in the area? It might be a sticky situation if someones secret honey hole happened to get overlooked and then fell inside the restricted area.

Just curious.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That would be part of the plan, BUT if they have a spot there it is illegal and I drought they will bitch and really tell anyone, as the fine could be heavy.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *X-Shark (10/8/2007)*
> 
> 
> > Are you guys really advocating roping off 5 X 5 square mile blocks of public gulf waters
> ...


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

The idea behind this is already in practice in many areas in Florida as well worldwide.

It's a Marine Protected Area (MPA) designated as a no-take zone. You could dive it but not shoot. You can motor through it but you may not posses fish while doing so. But if you were smart, you'd troll th hell out of the outside of it because there are no fences underwater and this place would be a king magnet.

It would be positioned so as not to interfere with the main traffic routes to and from existing fishing spots.

Ideally, the FWC or USCG would police it because it would be within sight of Pensacola Pass. Some grants provide money for policing as well as video surveilance. 

There would be no natural bottom areas impacted in this zone unlike any similar area that could (and likely will) be forced on us by the federal government. They would just as soon take the Paradise Hole, Greens and 86 as well as part of the Edge and declare it off limits -- and good luck getting it back from them in 5 to 10 years.

If anyone is interesting in discussing it or any other project the RFRA has going please give us a call at 455-6465 or shoot me a PM and I'll give you my number.



All the great plans in the world won't get much done without support from those they were designed to help.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I think organized reef building/replenishing is a great idea, however, I personally don't like the idea of sanctuariesand especially hate the idea of federal government involvement. They screw everything up! I can see blocks of Gulf declared "National Marine Wildlife Sanctuaries" that never get to be fished again.


----------



## Aufishtic (Oct 2, 2007)

DFA this is why we are trying to make a man-made area so that they hopefully will not take some of the live bottoms.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> You could dive it but not shoot. You can motor through it but you may not posses fish while doing so.




These items were still in discussion as far as I knew and the general idea is Off limits, unless you had a special permit to do research.



This is again due to policing the area. Yet it's not in stone yet.



A boat in the area would be suspicious. This then would require a check by LEO.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I personally don't like the idea of sanctuaries and especially hate the idea of federal government involvement.




Yes I agree with you on the federal government involvement. But we are not talking about them. The only reason for their involvement at all is approval by Army Corp.



As to the size and position of this sanctuary, I disagree. But I'm not surprised at what your saying. No reflection on you personally DFA.



But what comes up with a lot of the plans we have is lack of knowledge and truly understanding what is going on.



For example: Did you know that during the 10yrs that this area would be closed that we want to build another one? Then when the 10yr period is up on the 1st one open it up to fishing.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

10 years seems like a long period? Is there a study that supports 10 years? Why not every 5 years?


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

DFA 10 years is a long time but think how many reefs will be deployed in the mean time in other barren area and whats a couple of square miles in an area no one fishes anyway?

Hey Captain Paul, I went to the website and didn't see a clear means to join. Obviously I can't come to a meeting but wanted to help out with my dues and have the honor of being a member. Is making a donation the same as being a member?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

David,

There is no membership link on the Web right now but if you want to join it's $35 a year and you get a membership card that is good for a few discounts around town, a sticker for the rig and all the reefs you can stand.

1007 Pine Street, Pensacola FL 32501


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Death From Above (10/10/2007)*10 years seems like a long period? Is there a study that supports 10 years? Why not every 5 years?




10yrs was chosen because there will be grants and studies going on. There is also a good possibility of a hurricane putting it in disarray.



With 10yrs to play with it, it can be rebuilt and taken care of. That's the concept on paper anyway.



What is it about 5sqmi that are fruitless right now that you disagree with closing?



I suggest that anyone that fish's offshore in their own or a buddies boat has the resource to build and deploy their own personal reefs at a VERY reasonable cost right now.


----------



## FishinFotog (Oct 17, 2007)

What are the specs for the reefs? i.e. How far, how deep, and how big?


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

So we can dive on this area as long as no spearng occurs? and troll and bottom fish as long as you dont keep any fish?

I agree a 10 year hold does seem awfully long. I've seen reefs in sand bottom produce unheard of amounts of fish within 2 years. I think that a 5 year hold would be alot more reasonable.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> So we can dive on this area as long as no spearng occurs? and troll and bottom fish as long as you dont keep any fish?




That is not the intent of this area.



To help to enforce the "No Take Zone" it should be a No Entry Zone.



If you are in that zone with speer gun, fishing rods or fish on board you should be fined.



How else could you prove that you didn't take the fish from that area?



It's just like Red Snapper in Fed & State waters right now. Don't have 4 fish caught in State waters and then go to Fed waters with them.


----------



## FishinFotog (Oct 17, 2007)

A little off the subject of what you guys have been chatting about, but Im a scuba diver from Stuart, FL and our reefs are about a 1/2 mile off the beach in some places and about 2 feet off the beach in others. I hate deep water diving and that's seems to be thenorm here in Pcola. I would like to see some reefs put closer to our beaches. 

So to my original question. How far do the reefs have to be placed from the beach? 

Thanks,


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Avatar Jeff..... :letsdrink


----------



## FishinFotog (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank You


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Currently reefs must be placed in the LAARS area (Large Area Artificial Reef Site) which is about 12-13 miles from the Pass at best.

One of things the RFRA is trying to get put in place is reefs in Pensacola Bay as well as a closer LAARS area -- like 1 mile from the beach.

Sign up, we've got petitions galore.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

I see you guys added paypal to the site, way to go, that will make it much easier to donate.:clap


----------

